# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển thợ vận hành máy đột dập Amada khu vực Đông Anh - Hà Nội

## solero

Anh bạn đang có nhu cầu tuyển thợ vận hành máy đột dập Amada

- Lương 7-9tr/tháng (có thể thương lượng)
- Khu vực: Đông Anh - Hà Nội

Để biết thêm chi tiết, liên hệ: Anh Sơn: 0982.651.635

Cám ơn các bác đã đọc tin

----------


## huyquynhbk

xa quá nhỉ? giá mà ở gần chỗ e là e đk 1 suất đấy.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

